# المعجزة بين الحقيقة والخرافة ..!



## cross rod (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*مقدمة*
*من أهم مميزات الضعف البشري رؤية الأمور جزئيًا، أي رؤية جزء من الحقيقة أو التعاطي معها بنظرة واحدة، بدلاً من الأجزاء الأخرى الموجودة بالطبع، لهذا نقول أن الإنسان أحادي الجانب عند مقاربته أحد الأوجه على حساب الأوجه الأخرى التي قد تعطيه نظرة أكثر شمولاً للموضوع، وبالتالي تساعده على تكوين حكم عادل ونزيه.*​ 
*في أي حال، علينا أن نعترف بأن هذا الضعف البشري لا ينشأ دومًا من سوء النية، كما أن الناس لا يهملون الأمور برضاهم، ولا هم يعمون أنفسهم ليتحوّلوا أحاديي النظرة! غالبًا ما يكون هذا ضعف بالحقيقة السطحية، أو بعض بقايا الطفولة، فالأولاد هم عادةً سريعو التأثر، وانتباههم مربوط بنقطة محددة فيثبتون على سطح الأمور بشكل لا يمكن تلافيه عاجزين عن التغلغل أكثر نحو العمق، (لغويًا السطحية تعني البقاء على السطح)*​ 
*بغض النظر عن الأسباب التي تجعلنا بالعادة عاجزين عن رؤية كاملة للحقيقة، في الواقع أنه بقدر ما تفلت منا التفاصيل تزداد خسارتنا، إذ لا أحد ينكر أن المعرفة قوة، وبقدر ما تكون معرفتنا دقيقة تزداد قوتنا.*​ 
*هذه المقدمة المقتضبة ضرورية حتى نتمكن من الدخول في الموضوع بشكل أكثر سهولة، لظاهرة لها نتائج خطيرة ولا يمكن أن نتوقف عندها او نغفل عنها أعيننا لتتوافق مع آراء وأهواء بعض الآيدولوجيات التى لا تؤمن بها او ترفضها لأسباب اُخرى !*​

*هل يوجد شىء أسمة معجزة ؟*

*المعجزات لا يستطيع الدينيين أن ينكروها كمبدأ لأنها موجودة في الكتب الدينية سواء مسيحية أو إسلامية فهي موجودة بالنسبة للفكر الديني، لكن يحاول بعض اللادينيين و الملحديين إنكار وجود المعجزة لأنها شىء فوق مستوى العقل وهما يريدون كل شىء يكون له مرجعية علمية*

*ما هو تعريف المعجزة ؟*

*المعجزة سميت معجزة لأن العقل عجز عن فهمها أو إدراكها ..، وفي نظري المعجزة ليست أمرًا يتعارض مع العقل إنما هي أمر يسمو فوق العقل لأن هناك أمورًا كثيرة لا تستطيع عقولنا أن تفهمها لكنها تتقبلها كواقع معين، وكثير من الإختراعات تبدو كمعجزة، ثم لو آنكرنا المعجزة سنقع في إشكالين دينيين لا يمكن أن يدخلا في نطاق العقل و إنما هما فوق مستوى العقل*
*الأمر الأول: هو الخلق .. كل الدينيين يؤمنون أن الله خلق العالم، والخلق معناه إيجاد من العدم ..والخلق هنا يختلف عن الصنع فممكن أن الإنسان يصنع من الطين إناء لكنه لا يستطيع أن يخلق طينًا ولا أن يخلق إناء، فالخلق هو الإيجاء من العدم، وكل الدينيين يؤمنون بالخلق مع أن الإيجاد من العدم شىء يفوق العقل ويعجز العقل عن فهمه*
*الأمر الثاني : الذي يؤمن به جميع الدينيين وهو أمر يفوق العقل ولكن لا نستطيع أن ننكره لأن الأديان كلها توافق عليه، وهو مسألة قيامة الأموات فكلنا نؤمن أنه بعد الموت يقوم الإنسان من الموت قيامة أُخرى ... القيامة من الموت شىء لا يستطيع أن يردكه العقل ولكنه مع ذلك موجود في الكتب الدينية وفي جميع الأديان بل أن الروح ذاتها قد تكون أمرًا يعجز العقل عن إدراك كل ما يحيط بها ومع ذلك لا نستطيع أن ننكرها ...*
*أشياء كثيرة أشياء كثيرة تحدث أحيانًا وتدل على يد إلهيه فيها ..يد الله قد تدخلت وقد لا نستطيع أن نوجد لها تفسيرًا لكن نؤمن تمامًا في أعماقنا أن يد الله قد تدخلت، وعندما تتدخّل ظاهرة غير عادية أو مناخية في أوضاع هذا العالم، هذه تسمّى بالعادة معجزة لأنها تتخطّى معرفتنا وخبرتنا وتوقعاتنا، وبالتالي تدهشنا بشكل تلقائي*

*ما هو الفرق بين رؤية الإنسان المؤمن والإنسان الغير مؤمن لمعجزات الله ؟*
*بالنسبة للإنسان (المؤمن) يرى كل ما هو حوله وفي داخله هو معجزة متكاملة ومستمرة، بدأت هذه المعجزة عندما خُلق كل شيء من العدم وهو يتحرّك نحو 'أرض جديدة وسماء جديدة' حسب نعمة الله وليس حسب فضائل هذا العالم، بينما الإنسان (الغير مؤمن) هو إنسان أعمى فهو ينكر تدخل الله في حياتنا وينكر صنع المهندس الأعظم (الله)، وللأسف عقلهم المُغيب يصور لهم أن هذا الكون جاء بمحض الصدفة وأن المادة أزلية والإنسان تطور من أصل قرد! فهو لا يرى أن الله هو صنع هذا الكون و أن الله أوجدنا من العدم، و أن المسافة التي تفصل بين آرضنا والشمس هي التي تجعل من أرضنا الكوكب الوحيد المناسب لوجود الحياة ولإزدهارها فليس من قبيل الصدفة أن يكون محور دوران الأرض مائلا 5, 23 لتتكون الفصول الأربعة، أو أن تدور الأرض مرة واحدة كل 24 ساعة لكي ينتج من ذلك ظاهرة النهار والليل التي تتكرر من دون كلل او ملل. ولا من قبيل الصدفة أن يكون غلافنا الجوي، بسماكته وتكوينه، مناسبًا تمامًا ليحجب عن الأرض الأشعة ما فوق البنفسجية والأشعة الكونية المضرة بالحياة! حتى داروين نفسة عندما فكّر و تأمل في العين، شعر بضرورة كتابة ما يلي: "أنا أعترف بصراحة بأنه من السخافة إلى أقصى حد أن نفترض أنه كان بإمكان العين أن تتكون على أساس الإنتقاء الطبيعي"، هذه هي شهادة صاحب نظرية التطور، فكيف تؤمنون أن الكون جاء بمحض الصدفة وتريدون أن تنزعة عنه اللمسة الإلهيه ؟! بالرغم من أن الطبيعة تقنضي أن يكون لكوننا بداية والدليل على ذلك :*
*1- قانون إضمحلال الطاقة : فالشمس تزداد فيها البقع المظلمة حسب قانون*
*٢- العناصر المشعة : تفقد إشعاعيتها مع الوقت ثم تتحول الى رصاص*
*٣- إستمرار تغير الكون*
*فلو كان العالم أزلى لكانت الشمس قد إنتهت والعناصر المشعة كلها تحولت لرصاص ولأخذ*
*العالم شكل ثابت لا يتغير*

*حقًا "فالذي من الله يثبت والذي من الشيطان يزول" وخلال سنوات قادمة ستذول هذة الافكار وهذة النظريات الخاطئة تمامًا كما أنتهيت الأفكار الخاطئة قديمًا أن الأرض محمولة على قرون ثور أو أن الارض مُسطحة ... لقد أنتهت كل المعارك التي حدثت في الماضي بين العلم و الكتاب المقدس لصالح الكتاب المقدس، فكان الكتاب المقدس هو الصخرة القوية التى تحطمت عليها كل النظريات الخاطئة*


*هل المعجزة تتعارض مع العقل ؟*
*المعجزة لا تتعارض مع العقل إنما هي مستوى أعلى من مستوى العقل ..، هناك مثلا أشياء قد تحسها بقلبك أو بروحك ولا تجد لها تفسيرًا بعقلك ومع ذلك تؤمن بها، بل مثلا في حياتنا ما يسمية علماء النفس (بالتليباثي) ومعناها إدراك للنفس من بعيد او توارد الخواطر، وأن نفسّين يمكن أن يحسا يشىء معين في وقت واحد ويحدث هذا فعلا ولا يستطيع العقل أن يجد له حلاً....*
*أمور أُخرى كثيرة كبعض الأحلام وتحققها، وكيف يمكن أن الإنسان يحلم بشيء يحدث في المستقبل بعد حين ...*

*كذلك علم (الباراسيكولوجي) ومعناه علم النفس الغيبي أو ما وراء علم النفس او علم الخوارق*
*وهو علم يبحث في الظواهر الخارقة بيما في ذلك علم "التخاطر" المعروف بـ (بالتليباثي) بالاضافة إلى أشياء أخرى كا:*

*Clairvoyancy الجلاء البصري*

*Precognition بعد النظر أو معرفة الأحداث قبل وقوعها*

*Psychokinesis وتعني القوى الخارقة في تحريك الأشياء*

*وكل هذة العلوم تندرج تحت علم "الميتافيزيقا" أو ما وراء الطبيعة*

*عمومًا الموضوع ليس موضوع علمي بالأساس لذلك سوف اضع لكم روابط لمن يريد أن يبحث في هذة العلوم وهذة الظواهر الغريبة :*

*http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%85%D9%8A%D8%AA%D8%A7%D9%81%D9%8A%D8%B2%D9%8A%D9%82%D8%A7*

*http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/باراسيكولوجيا*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28501*


*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82814*

*ما هو الهدف من المعجزات بالنسبة للإنسان ؟*
*هناك معجزات قد يدرك الإنسان في وقتها ما يقصد منها، وهناك معجزات يدرك قصد الله منها فيما بعد، وهناك معجزات عبارة عن نوع من رحمة الله بالبشر كشفاء مريض أو إنقاذ إنسان بطريقة معجزية لا يتوقعها مثلا الطب أو العقل البشري ، هذا نوع من رحمة الله المقصود من المعجزة فيه هو رحمة الله*


*هل لديك دليل على أن هناك معجزات ؟*
*نعم لدي بدل الدليل الف دليل:*


*1- معجزة شفاء مخرج الماني ملحد:*

*1*
*[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cio0XsFerQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]*

*2*
*[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3kHszqunLc[/youtube]*

*3*
*[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7EVdG4O2K8&feature=related[/youtube]*


*لكن الغريب أن بعد ما المخرج دة شفى لم يؤمن بالمسيح لكنة يقول "أن هناك قوة خارقة عن البعد الطبيعي والناس يسمونها أسماء كثيرة لكني اسميها قوة خارقة !"*

*وفي الحقيقة تسمية هذه المعجزة العظيمة با القوة الفائقة الطبيعة او قوة خارقة هو أمر غير صحيح أو على الأقلّ غير منطقي فبعد أن تدخلت العناية الإلهيه وبعد ما ربنا أظهر امامه معجزة لم يقبل الله ولم يقبل ان يكون هذا الامر الخارج عن الطبيعة هو من الله !!!*

*وهنا الله آراد أن يُظهر له عن ذاته لكنه رفض يسمع لصوت الله بسبب أشياء كثيرة منها "العقل" عقله الملحد الذي تعود على إنكار الله ورفضه لفكرة وجود خالق عظيم لهذا الكون*

*لذلك الكتاب بيقول " طوبى لمن أمن ولم يرى" وكأنه يريد ان يقول لنا ان لا تجعل عقلك يقود ايمانك بل العكس ... ، والتاريخ يحدثنا عن كثيرين فشلوا فى جعل إيمانهم تحت سلطة عقلهم*

*مثال على ذلك بطرس الذى أعلن فى يومًا ما " أنت هو المسيح إبن الله " ومع هذا نراه ينكر معلمه ويقول " أنا لا أعرف هذا الرجل" لأن إيمانه كان بسيطًا مرتكزًا على الفائدة التى ستعود عليه من المسيح !*

*2-المعجزة الثانية هي للسيدة *
*مواليد 12/9/1950*
*ومعجزة عظيمة للسيدة العذراء مريم "تطلع الآب من السماء فلم يجد من يشبهك أرسل وحيده أتى وتجسد منك" (ثيؤطوكية الأربعاء)*

*يذكر أنهاتعاني من اضطرابات في الجهاز التنفسي مع الإحساس بالاختناق وقيئ دموي وكانت تشعر بوجود أورام في الثدي الأيسر ممتد تحت الإبط، وبعد إجراء الكشف والفحوصات الطبية عليها قرر إجراء عمليه لإستئصال الثدي بأكمله بعد التأكد أن النتيجة أورام سرطانية*
*المعجزة المبهرة أن السيدة العذراء بنفسها هي التى أجرت لها العملية أثناء نومها*
*وهذا ما تؤكدة التقارير الطبية *

*وقد حدثت معجزة أخرى وهي نزول الزيت من صورة السيدة العذراء ومن يد الاخت سامية، وهذا الزيت كان سبب بركة وشفاء لكثيرين *

*لمن يريد أن يطلع على القصة بالكامل والتقارير الطبية وما كتبتة الصحف، يطلع على هذا الرابط *

http://altarek.ahlamontada.com/montada-f29/topic-t3749.htm

وهذا موقع المعجزة 
http://www.miracle-psd.com


*ملحوظة : لم أضع تفاصيل القصة او صور التقارير أو صور المعجزة حتى لا تأخذ مساحة من حجم الصفحة *


*3-ظهور العذراء مريم *
*




*
*يذكر لنا التاريخ ظهور السيدة العذراء مريم على مر التاريخ أمام الشعب، وكان من ضمن تلك الظهورات ظهور العذراء بالزيتون 1968 هذا الظهور الذي جاء بمثابة عزاء للرئيس و للشعب المصري بعد هزيمة 1967 *

*فى شهر أبريل1986م كان حسن عواد وعبد العزيز على (غفراء) ومأمون عفيفى (مدرب للسائقين) وياقوت على .. وهم من العاملين الساهرين الذين يعملون فى تصليح أتوبيسات فى جراش عام للحكومة التابع لهيئة النقل العام الذى يقع فى شارع طوممباى أمام كنيسة العذراء بالزيتون وقد لفت نظرهم وجود أشعة نورانية باهرة تخرج من القبة الرئيسية للكنيسة .. وإذا بهم يرون فتاة متسربلة بثياب بيضاء وساجدة بجوار الصليب الذى يعلو القبة فتسمرت أقدامهم وفتحوا أفواههم وأصيبوا بالدهشة من هول المنظر, وإذا بالفتاة التى رآوها تسير على سطح الكنيسة بالقرب من حافتها فتصور فاروق محمد عطوة من وضوح التجلى أنها فتاه تريد الإنتحار بإلقاء نفسها من فوق سطح الكنيسة وكانت تقف فى بعض الأحيان على القبة الشديدة الإنحدار فاشار إليها بأصبعة المربوط وصاح بأعلى صوته : " حاسبى يا ست . . حاسبى ياست .. حاسبى لحسن تقعى " *
*وتجمع المارة فى الشارع وبدأت الفتاة تظهر بوضوح واقفة وهى فى غلاله من النور الأبيض البهى , وكانت تمسك فى يدها غصن زيتون , ثم ظهر سرب من الحمام الأبيض فصرخ الكل : " دى العدرا مريم " *
*وحاول العاملين المسلمين فى الجراش أن يتأكدوا مما يرون فسلطوا أضواء كاشفة يستعملونها فى تصليح عربات النقل العامه ليلاً على الفتاة التى تجوب سيراً على سطح الكنيسة فكان جسمها النورانى يزداد نوراً وتألقاً .. ولما شاع الخبر أطفأت إدارة الكهرباء سريان الكهرباء إلى المنطقة فبدت العذراء أكثر نورًا وأشد ضياءًا *

*وكررت الحكومة ما فعله عمال الجراش لأن الحكومة خشت أن يكون فى الأمر خدعة فسلطوا أضواء كاشفة على الكنيسة فإزدادت هيئة العذراء نورانبة , وقامت الهيئة العامة للكهرباء بقطع الكهرباء عن منطقة الزيتزن التى بها الكنيسة وما حولها وقامت الشرطة بفحص المنطقة المحيطة فحصاً دقيقاً فى دائرة قطرها 24 كيلومترا وهدفهم الكسف عن أى نوع من أنواع الحيل الخداعية التى ربما تكون مصدر هذه الأضواء الغريبة والإشعاعات, وكانت النتيجة أن السلطات عجزت عن تفسير هذه الظاهرة الغريبة بالنسبة إلى المسلمين وظلت العذراء تظهر ب**بهاء عجيب ظهورات متكررة تصل إلى عدة ساعات فى الليلة الواحدة .*

*وبعد إنتشار الخبر **أرسل جمال عبد الناصر إلى بطريركية الأقباط ألأرثوذوكس بعض المبعوثين ليتأكد من ظهور العذراء مريم , وجاء مبعوثيه يسألون البابا كيرلس السادس هل العذراء ظهرت ؟ فلم يجيبهم وعندما أصروا على الإجابة قال لهم : " أذهبوا وشوفوها بنفسكم "* *فقرر الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر وهو يدين بالإسلام الذهاب شخصياً لمشاهدة هذا الظهور الغريب ومعه عائلته وكان يصحب*



*ه حسين الشافعى سكرتير المجلس الإسلامى الأعلى .. وجلسوا فى شرفة منزل أحمد زيدان كبير تجار الفاكهة والذى كان منزله مواجه لكنيسة السيدة العذراء بالزيتون, وليلتها ظهرت السيدة العذراء أم النور ظهوراً فريدًا فى الخامسة صباحًا (راجع كتاب محمود فوزى البابا كيرلس السادس وعبد الناصر) ورآها كل الحضور وتولت الحكومة تنظيم الحضور حول الكنيسة وجمع مبالغ نقدية وأعطت الحكومة الجراش المقابل إلى الكنيسة وبنيت فيه كاتدرائية كبيرة بأسم القديسة العذراء مريم *

*للمزيد*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_261.htm*​ 

*وقد تكررت ظهورات العذراء بعد ذلك 1970 بالزيتون و ظهور العذراء فى شبرا سنة 1986 فى كنيسة القديسة دميانة، وقد ظهرت أيضًا في أغسطس 1997 خلال صوم العذراء في قرية شنتا الحجر التابعة لبركة السبع محافظة المنوفية **وفي أسيوط 2000-2002-2006 *



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLUVf8fd8Y4[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMrE8C1CUdk[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUFBV1xYXZY[/YOUTUBE]

*افلام ظهورات السيدة العذراء*
http://st-takla.org/Multimedia/07-V...-Mary-Videos_Videohat-El-3athraa2-Mariam.html

*3- ظهور الام وجراح السيد المسيح على كثير من الناس*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMQMQmAMh3o[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFncTxltJTU[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21760


*4- النار المقدسة التى تضئ شموع كنيسة القيامة بالقدس*
http://www.newmiracles.org/images/Neobgig_News_ru.jpg

*التفاصيل *:
http://www.newmiracles.org/holyfire.htm


*5- بحيرة الناظرة 3 سمكات علقن بصليب *
http://pms.panet.co.il/online/images/articles/2008/09/05-09-08/10_6.jpg

*التفاصيل :*
http://www.panet.co.il/online/articles/71/73/S-144288,71,73.html


*6- معجزة القديس أبونا عبد المسيح المناهرى مع اسرة هولندية*

*التفاصيل :*
http://www.newmiracles.org/elmnahrey.htm


*7- ظهور ابونا عبد المسيح النقلونى فى يوم جنازته*

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agLaGmtQAe8[/youtube]


*8- معجزات إخراج الشياطين *

*الشيطان يقول المسيح هو الله (فيديو)*
*[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOA80coqv0E[/youtube]*


*معجزات للسيد المسيح على يد ابونا مكارى يونان تفوق العقل*
*[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVOAUL0zWbw[/youtube]*


*معجزة شفاء امرأة مريضة لا تتكلم ولا ترى على يد ابونا مكارى يونان*
*[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLCrRrbKEG4[/youtube]*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqAderetPlU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piH5FJrpBv4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.miracle-psd.com/miracles.php

*بالاضافة الى الآلاف المعجزات التى تحدث يوميًا بإسم المسيح*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*اولا احب احيك لتعبك في البحث الكثير والتنقيب 
الحقيقة واضحة ومش محتاجة ابدا لمقارنة ولا للابحاث العلمية الكثيرة

الهنا هو الالة الحقيقي وليس سواة 

المعجزات بالالاف كل يوم 

من وقت اول معجزة في عرس قان الجليل حتي يومنا هذا 

مرسي علي الموضوع الجيد​*


----------



## mero_engel (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*بشكرك علي البحث الجميل والتوضيح الرائع *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*ورجاء محبه الالتزام بقوانين القسم وعدم التطرق للاسلاميات*​


----------



## zezza (11 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع و جميل 
الهنا حى و كما كان فى الامس و اليوم يصنع معجزات و عجائب لا نستطيع ادراكها سيظل  الى الابد يصنع و يبهرنا 

شكرا اخويا كتيييييييير على الموضوع المميز 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## النهيسى (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع

ومجهود جميل

شكرا جدا جدا جدا*


----------



## cross rod (11 نوفمبر 2009)

> الحقيقة واضحة ومش محتاجة ابدا لمقارنة ولا للابحاث العلمية الكثيرة
> 
> الهنا هو الالة الحقيقي وليس سواة


*
*
*rgaa luswa* 				شكرًا جدًا تشجيعك 

بالرغم من أن الحقيقة واضحة  لكن مفيش مانع من البحث حتى نظهر الحقيقة كاملة للباحث الأمين 



> بشكرك علي البحث الجميل والتوضيح الرائع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ورجاء محبه الالتزام بقوانين القسم وعدم التطرق للاسلاميات​



ربنا يباركك حبيبي *mero* وبعتذر إذا كان الموضوع مخالف لقوانيين القسم وياريت تنقل الموضوع لأي قسم آخر يسمح بالتطرق للإسلاميات حتى يظهر الموضوع كامل كما كان خاصة اني تعبت جدًا في عمل البحث 

*zezza* 				شكرًا كتير لكِ وعلى مداخلتك اللطيفة 

*النهيسى* 				منورني في كل موضوع وشاكر تشجيعك ليّ


----------



## cross rod (11 نوفمبر 2009)

ملحوظة يبدو أني نسيت أن آضع المراجع ضمن الموضوع

عمومًا المراجع :
كتاب المعجزات في المفهوم المسيحي لقداسة البابا 
المعجزة لـ ستيليانوس ميتروبوليت أوستراليا للكنيسة المسكونية ترجمة الأب أنطوان ملكي*[font=&quot]
الموسوعة الحرة الويكيبيديا

ملحوظة أُخرى بعض الصور لا تظهر بالموضوع بالاضافات لفيديوهات اليوتيوب أتمني تعديل الموضوع 
*[/font]


----------

